# Ever look at an alligator snapping turtle really close?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Duckweed covers everything as a captive alligator snapping turtle goes "up periscope!" (as well as "up snorkel!"). Just the tip of his head breaks the water as he takes a deep breath, but his eye is also peering at us from just above the water surface.


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 6, 2010)

oh my god great looking like very interesting.. thank you very much for this sharing...


----------

